

Google Displaying Ad Click Count [Image] - Ntagg
http://www.investorinme.com/images/google_clicks.png

======
ianterrell
A/B testing the effect of social proof!

~~~
Ntagg
It's a pretty interesting idea, I haven't seen this before.

